# Salt Bin Tarp Door



## Rgory (Feb 24, 2005)

We have a salt shed that was built to house approximately 40 tons of salt. When built it featured a canvasish tarp which slid along a top rail to act as a door. 10+ years later and the tarp is fraying and isnt quite holding up to the challenge. Any suggestions on companies or sites where a replacement tarp can be found.

What is everyone else using?


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

Rgory;1508146 said:


> We have a salt shed that was built to house approximately 40 tons of salt. When built it featured a canvasish tarp which slid along a top rail to act as a door. 10+ years later and the tarp is fraying and isnt quite holding up to the challenge. Any suggestions on companies or sites where a replacement tarp can be found.
> 
> What is everyone else using?


We built sliding barn doors, 2X6 and metal sheeting. They work great keeping the weather out but are heavy to push. Found an old industrial garage door opener and had a friend wire it up to a chain pull. Works awesome... almost professional, if the power goes out there is a manual setting with the chain pull.wesport


----------



## cet (Oct 2, 2004)

You've got to love those live bottom trucks.


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

cet;1508179 said:


> You've got to love those live bottom trucks.


No mess, no fuss. I hated the old dump and move. Had a couple of drivers dump it too close to the doors when I wasn't there and had to move some to the side to break thru the pile.:realmad: I think they did it on purpose.


----------



## Rgory (Feb 24, 2005)

That is a pretty slick set-up. I doubt we are going to do anything that nice just trying to keep the weather out, have it last, and be easy to open.


----------

